# Portrait



## Jasminehira93 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello everyone 😃 
I am not an artist and i don't draw from some years. someone asked me to make a portrait for their children and as i am using watercolors for the first time i am a bit worried about the results. I just started it, but I think I alredy made a big mistake by using to much black for shades. 😅Please share any tip to improve it,critic, or tip on watercolors so i can make it ok. I am in panic so i think i really need you 😂 thanks a lot!


----------



## Jasminehira93 (Jun 14, 2018)

I just post pictures as i go on. So you can give me updated tips and critics


----------



## Jasminehira93 (Jun 14, 2018)

Update of today. Still lot of work to do


----------



## Jasminehira93 (Jun 14, 2018)

Update of today


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Not that bad, but I feel you forget a bit the right shadowing for the hat of the little girl... If that have the right amount of shadow then the composition will be more in balance. (just my opinion)


----------

